# New male cockatiel not behaving normally?



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had my cockatiel for four days now, he's male and about 4 months, and seems perfectly healthy, but he doesn't act the way I've read males (or cockatiels in general) should act. He's also proving quite difficult to tame, although perhaps I'm expecting things too quickly. He's also an aviary bird and his wings aren't clipped. 

Firstly, he is SO quiet. When he wants to come out of his cage he will squawk, but most of the time he just sits on his perch and does absolutely nothing. From what I've read, males are supposed to be the life and soul of the party. He has a swing and ladder in his cage and he doesn't seem bothered by them at all. I am going to get him more toys to see if it makes a difference, but I'm still really concerned and can't see them doing much. 

Secondly, he doesn't seem to have eaten much, if anything, at all, though I have seen him drink.

Finally, he doesn't seem to like any "treats", not even millet. When I put my hand to try him with something new he doesn't even attempt to check out what it is and flees from me. I've put the treat also in his cage and he doesn't touch it then, so it's not just that he wants to avoid me. 

I've tried to teach him to "step up", but before I can brush my hand/branch against his chest he flees, and without an incentive for him to do it, there's no point really trying anyway. I also let him out of his cage at least once a day to fly around, but he'll usually just sit on top of his cage or my wardrobe and not do much flying. When I want to get him back in the cage, he will fly around the room and try to avoid me, and then I'll eventually catch him. Is catching him upsetting him? May I seem like a predator to him? 

Is he ok? Is this normal behaviour? I'm completely taken aback by how he's acting, this isn't what I expected at all and I want him to be happy. As far as being quiet goes, I have no doubt he's a boy, his markings and colouring is too bright to be a girl. I change his water everyday, talk to him and sing to him, and generally make the environment around him entertaining and active. Is it too soon to be putting my hand near him, and by doing this am I destroying any potential bond? I don't know what to do, I want the best for him and to give him a good life.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

PATIENCE!....4 days is nothing.If you let the bird out all you're doing is frightening him to get him back in the cage, and making him more timid.
He won't want to play while he's stressed.Keep him company and chat to him with no sudden movements or noises.You have to give the bird time to adjust to it's surroundings.If it's an aviary bird it's been used to having space to get away from people...now it can't.

Give him time to adjust and don't expect too much in the early days.My conure bit me every day for nearly a year...now he's a big softy.Lotsa patience!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

^^This!! 4 days is waaaaay to soon, it takes ages for them to settle, if he's an aviary bird you've basically bought a wild bird who's used to being in a flock with others and having company of his own kind and being able to fly!! He's probably totally shocked and very stressed out as his instincts will be telling him to lay low while he's on his own as a lone bird is very vulnerable - why someone sold you an aviary bird as a lone pet is beyond me! 
I'd get him a buddy and a much much larger cage so he can fly properly in it. Get some more interesting toys, which you need to teach him how to play with and explore once he's more confident as he won't have a clue what they are otherwise!, and leave him settle for a few weeks/months and see how he goes very slowly, it took my rescue amazon over a year before she'd let me near her without taking a chunk out, and we're still working on stepping up!!


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you guys - this has reassured me a little. His cage is one of the biggest cages there is (I think) so I think he has plenty of space. That's so sad that he doesn't know what toys are. I didn't actually know he was an aviary bird until I got to the pet shop, and THEN he told me. My first thought was "uh-oh", but I fell in love with him, and I knew I could give him a good home. I will be more patient with him.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You'll get there....just put yourself in the birds place...think what you would feel like if you were in the same situation....strange place...away from your family etc...sounds a bit corny but true.


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

No, you are completely right. So far today, so good. When he has been getting ratty and wanting to get out, I have just spoken to him softly and played some wild bird noises. Calms him down instantly.


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, one other thing. What does the crest up/down mean. Usually it's up but when I'm playing him the bird noises and occasionally when I talk to him his crest is down. Also he grinds his beak a lot at night, usually when he's sleepy I think.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Never kept cockatiels but the crest thing will be display of some sort.No doubt you will work out for yourself whether it is aggression or whatever...at least the bird is reacting to you.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Pet shops have alot to answer for, all they care about is money!!! 
Crest up can mean a number of things, my little cockatoo puts hers up when she's excited, there's something or someone new or she's scared of something - she'll fluff her cheeks up too when she's scared or stalking someone or a cat, depends on the circumstances but you'll get to know his quirks! 
The beak grinding is normal when they're tired and settling down to go to sleep, both mine do it after they've tired them selves out playing! As for toys it does take time - my amazon had no idea what they were and has only now started to look at things and we've had her nearly 2yrs, and even with food hidden in them it takes her ages to catch on - although she's not very bright anyway!, but they learn by watching and copying you so spend time playing with the toys yourself with the bird watching to peak their curiosity and to get the idea!


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

I just thought I'd update anyone who's interested on the progress I've had with Clarence. He has FINALLY decided that millet is the best thing since sliced bread, so I have given to it to him only when my hand is in the cage - so he learns to associate my hand with something he loves. Last night and today he started to peck a few bits out of my hand!!! I'm so proud of him. I'm wondering when the best time to teach him to "step up" is, as I don't want to lose whatever trust I've gained with him by doing it too soon. I also brought him some new toys today, he hasn't taken much notice of them but I've been playing with them and he's been watching me, so hopefully he'll learn soon! 

Anyone have any idea when the best time to teach him to step up is?


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

As people have said - take your time!!! You already posted in this forum last week about your new cockatiel, and the message is the same this time: he was an aviary bird, and needs time to settle in.

Years ago I had a cockatiel that had been someone's pet for years and thus was tame - but he didn't warm to me at all (ever, really) because he was more at ease with men (my mum's partner became his bestest mate, and he used to sit on his shoulder and whistle the laurel and hardy tune, and dance to a bobbing sock). Even then it took quite a while for that trust to be earned.

Let yours get comfortable with your hand in the cage first, and then start introducing a small perch for him to learn to 'step up' on. After that you can try a finger - but not until he doesn't think a human hand is some predator coming to get him!


----------

